# Need a mechanics help



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Have a 1989 S-10, 2.5, TBI injected.

The fuel injector is not working(it is new), so is the fuel pump. Getting fuel to the injector but nothing is coming out when you turn the key.

Any help would be appreciated. as thumper is driving my jeep and I am left out here with out transportation.

Freyadog


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

Is the check engine light on? Of course it is, the engine is not running. It might take me a bit but I think I have a service manual for that vehicle. My swag on it is the computer(ECU) or cdi (ignition controller). It seems the wires from the injector go straight to the computer. But it could be as simple as a cam or crank position sensor. Even that old, my first step would be to check the computer for trouble codes. Some like an O2 sensor may show up, but will not cause any problems. Good luck, it is still a good little truck IMO.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Thumper checked trouble codes according to manual,got zero codes not even code 12 which says that the system is operating.

How do we check the computer


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

Hubby said try the crank sensor. He is a mechanic by trade. Either that or there could a pick up not working in the distributor. Or something in the wiring harness.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

If your not getting a code 12 check the fuse box for the ecm fuses, Does the fuel pump come on momentarily when the key is first turned on ? this happening would indicate that the ECM is getting power. but no code 12 means the ecm is not communicating

According to my manual it should only be equipped with the position sensor in the distributor, not a crank position sensor, but it could have one


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

I have not got my book yet, but it sounds like you are getting some good advice. Go back to the start, what happened when it first quit working? Why was the injector replaced? No codes from the ECM?, that should be the first thing to address. It does not matter what else is going on, if the controller is not working, it will not run properly, if at all.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Freyadog said:


> Have a 1989 S-10, 2.5, TBI injected.
> 
> The fuel injector is not working(it is new), so is the fuel pump. Getting fuel to the injector but nothing is coming out when you turn the key.
> 
> ...


Check for fuel pressure at the fuel harness also before fuel filter pressure and after fuel filter pressure, if pump is new and nothing comes out could be a pump relay and if new filter was install make sure is correctly install or fuel will not flow properly.
Good luck


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

new computer...still nothing.....


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

First thing to do now is check to see if there is power as well as ground to the ECM, A good way to check is to locate the 12V+ pin(440) at the computer plug in and the ground wire (151) in the same harness, check this for power with a test light if this lights the test light check ignition on (439) to ground (151). if these circuits all work re check them with the low beam side of a headlight. if they light this bulb look towards the pickup coil in the distributor.

Does the check engine light come on with just the key on?? if not the bulb may be blown and therefore would not flash codes(if that is how you are trying to retrieve them.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Tired iron, will let Thumper read this. I have no way of telling you what was going on tonight with it. I remember him telling me that there was no power, I think that is the word he used, to the fuel injector and something else that they tried. Will get him to get back with you and he can give you the other part.

He is sleeping at the moment and I am up watching and making sure our wood stove does not go out with this ice storm getting ready to hit us. We may lose power.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Tired Iron I don't think its the pickup coil, as long as pour fuel in intake will run. will check power to computer TKX 
Thumper

P.S. what happened when quite running went to store turned truck off went in store got stuff came back out got in truck went to start. would crank but not fire. called friend, came out to help, cranked truck. nothing. sprayed starter fluid ran till fluid ran out, AAHHH !!!! fuel pump. right !! put pump in still no start. have been asking everyone I can talk to for help so far still can't get it to run.

Thumper


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Do you have power to the fuel pump relay, and is the fuel pump inline fuse ok (not always equipped) when you first turn the key on the fuel pump should power up for a couple of seconds to prime the system until the oil pressure switch closes to run the pump circuit.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Did you replace fuel filter?


----------



## Guardian (Jan 17, 2012)

I assume it has just one injector being a 2.5 ? Are you getting a signal to the injector and what I mean by that is it will receive a pulse signal from the computer. Make sure there is a ground on one of the wires as well. On the v6 models many had an oil pressure sending unit near the filter that the diaphragm would rupture on and leak oil. If his happens they can exhibit a no start condition since it will not close the switch and it essentially will act as a kill switch. Its there to prevent engine damage should it run out of oil. Look everywhere for a bad ground to the body or engine as this can also be another issue, possibly even the computer and wiring harness. All I can think of at the moment.


----------

